# Shadow's Gate Session 8



## Dumok (Mar 7, 2011)

Shadow’s Deep expeditionary Squad
 Mission Report #3
 date: Spring 9 (cont’d) 296 CY
 Written by Gordoga of the Hidden Voice.

 Party Roster:
 Soveliss: Half Elven Ranger and Archer
 Acolyte Tursomog “the Ripper”: Hobgoblin Priest of Maglubiyet
 Apprentice-Warden Cyrro of the Yellow: grey elven Transmuter
 WeyCalin: Half Elven Monster trainer
         Grzah the Black Hearted: His gargoyle  “apprentice”
 Sarita: Human “Trap Specialist” working for the Constabulary
 Volsted: Human:  Soldier and former “Combat Tutor” for Monster trainers
 Gerard Chigrynski:  Human Mercenary


 Primary Objectives: Explore the ruins of Shadow’s Deep to determine what the orcs are seeking within the Goblin-Blight.

 Secondary Mission Objectives:
                 -locate any artifacts or knowledge which may prove useful in determining the fate of Hexe-Kaiser Shadow
                 -Detertmine the number  of Goblinoids who may be sympathetic to the Reich and wish to rejoin.
                 -Map the complex to see if new tunnels were created.
                 -Locate, if possible, the Lady Ambrose, Priestess of Ilmatar.
                 -Deal  with any Of the barbaric goblinoids such as  Bug Bears and Norkers as  well as any other monsters that have taken  residence. within Shadow’s  Deep.

 Report Details:
         After  leaving the Presence of Dean Kraus, A Soldier met both  Soveliss and  Tursomog instructing them to go to  the office of Merryn  Faeriedell. the  Village Forrester. The Grey Elven Troop leader of the  rangers, finally  called them to enter and introduced to  three new  members:                  
 Sarita: A female human rogue working for the constable; “Red”  Reginald, who specializes in trap removal.

 Volsted: a Male Human soldier who worked as a Combat Tutor for Monster-Trainers.

 Gerard Chigrynsky: a Male Human Mercenary, who has been used ocassionally by Merryn Faeriedell.

 Just as Merryn was about to list the objective of the Mission, two (technically three) more party members arrived late:
 Apprentice-Warden Cyrro: Grey Elven Wizard specialist in transmutation magic.

         Weycalin: a Half Elven Monster trainer and his newly captured gargoyle apprentice, Grzah.

 Once  the Introductions have been made, both Soveliss and Tursomog  began to  explain the creatures and rooms found so far, including the  mishaps of  the previous team rogue, Storm Long-fellow. The party then  left to  continue their mission. However, once they neared the  Goblin-Blight  marsh, they encountered an old man alone, who seemed to  pay some  attention to Weycalin. After introducing himself as “Cooter”,  he then  began to tell Weycalin of his own pet monster, a green dragon  that had  left him. He speculated that the dragoness had gone to lay her  eggs and  tend to her hatchlings. However, having not heard from his  pet, he  expressed that she may not have survived, and that he now seeks  her  progeny.He then asks the party that if they find such hatchlings  that at  least one be returned to him to raise. Reluctantly the party  agreed.  Just then his other pet emerged from the bushes, a feline beast  known as  a caterwaul, which immediately returned to Cooter to protect  him.
 Cooter,  then challenged Weycalin to a friendly match to test his  caterwaul  against the half-elf’s gargoyle. Weycalin agreed and they  moved to a  clearing to have their match. Tursomog then graciously  offered to judge  the match, which would be a best out of five strikes  match.
 They  stood thirty feet apart, and at the commencement of the match,  Cooter’s  caterwaul charged into battle, leaping at Grzah and swiping  with it’s  razor sharp claw. the creatures speed was beyond belief as it  seemed to  become a blur. However, it’s attacks proved ineffective  against the  Gargoyle’s rock hard skin. The gargoyle then erupted into a  flurry of  activity missing with her claws and bite attacks, one  of  which hit  home. The caterwaul erupted into a flurry of attacks, also  striking at  the Gargoyle twice...
 Grzah  then visciously struck slamming and biting the caterwaul  earning three  strikes, at which time, Cooter surrendered the match, and  congratulated  Weycalin, informing him of the tournament to take place  in the Reich  Capital of Hochburg des Thafe, at the Spring/Summer  Equinox.
 After  bidding the old trainer fare-well, the resumed the mission,  finally  arriving at the Shadow’s Deep Complex, being met by Arunga the  Vigilant  and her main squad, She informs Soveliss that she had set up  the supply  line, and that her squad will remain at the entrance to  establish a base  camp and guard their supplies. She, however, informs  the party that She  must return to town to complete her duties. Soveliss  thanked her for  her time and  the party then made it’s way down the  steps into the  complex.
 They then made their  way through various corridors in an attempt to  complete their map,  finally coming to a large chamber, which appeared  to be a large communal  bath that the goblinoids used during their  occupation. there were  alternating columns depicting the Deities  Bagrivviyek (The Goblinoid   deity of “Peace” among the tribes) and  Djurgah (the Goblinoid goddess  of the swamps). before leaving the  corridor to enter the bath, Sarita’s  keen hearing alerted her to the  sound of footsteps in the shallow water.  Waiting in the corridor, The  party then spotted a lone norker scout and  seven others about 30 feet  behind. the Scout then spotted the party and  screamed to his comrades.  The battle began in earnest, as the party  struggled valiantly against  the savage goblinoids. It eventually turned  into a comedy of errors as  both parties made blunders which could have  proved fatal.  However the  party rallied, eventually cutting down the  tough humanoids save one.
 Serina then proceeded to interrogate the Norker, learning the following:
 1) there are several more norkers down below as well as several kobold made traps.
 2) Some of the creatures down below are much tougher
 3)  he had seen Someone resembling the description of lady Ambrose,   mentioning not only her own goddess, Ilmatar, but also a Goblinoid deity   named Kika-Nuti.
 At the  mention of Kika nuti, Tursomog reacted with great  beligerance, demanding  the Norker be silent. However, Volsted persuaded  the grim cleric to  reveal the information, since it might have an  affect on the mission.  Reluctantly, Tursomog explained that Kika Nuti  was a Goblinoid deity who  is actually BENEVOLENT! She, according to  Tursomog, teaches that the  goblinoid people should ot only be free of  the Lord of depths and  darkness, but they could actually learn to be  GOOD! Such a thing  appeared to be quite blasphemous even to a reformist  like the acolyte.
 Once  no further information could be attained the party then took  the norker  upstairs, to be held by the soldiers for further  questioning. the party  then resumed exploring the first level of the  complex finally  discovering a large sleeping chamber filled with 8  goblins! Completely  surprising the humanoids, the party demanded their  surrender, the  goblins then explained that they were soldiers of the  reich itself! They  then told of how they were left behind during the  battle of the axe and  believed themselves deserted by their commander  named Aeriti the  Vigilant, Arunga’s predecessor Cyrro then proceeded to  inform the  goblins that their commander was assassinated by the  bugbears, but the  reich goblinoids managed to push the Bugbears from  the Goblin-Blight.  The Goblins were both pleased and saddened by the  news, and the party  then escorted the goblins to the base camp to  assist in security and to  rest safely while they continued  to explore  the complex.
 Once  that was done the party then made their way to the first stair  case  they had found, and discovered that the gate which had kept the  stairs  closed was left as a massively twisted and broken piece of  metal.  careful examination revealed that foot prints were there. First  of a  large humanoid figure, then two other footprints of smaller  humanoid  figured which followed a few moments later. When initially  discovered  the gate was locked shut, Although concerned as to what kind  of creature  would tear the gates open in that fashion, they proceeded  down-ward  into the depths...


----------

